# River guages



## Randy

As a kayaker and fisherman on the rivers of Georgia, river gauge is an important piece of information.  Here is where you can find all the guages for Georgia:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/current/?type=flow&group_key=basin_cd

The next question is what is a safe guage?  That really only comes from experience but most of the time the "mean" guage listed is a safe guage.  But be careful, that is not always true.


----------



## FERAL ONE

randy , thank you for this. i made it a sticky so it will be easy to find !


----------



## wgatling

River gauge level is a REALLY complicated topic. The width of the river and gradient have a huge impact on how the difficulty changes.  

Sometimes rivers get easier when the water rises. The Upper Chattahoochee @ Highway 115 is easier at 3' on the Leaf Gauge than it is at 2'. The rocky technical nature of the river straightens out and is replaced by bigger waves. 

On narrow rivers, it doesn't take much water to turn an easy river into an advanced whitewater run. You can't judge a river by the put in, so if you aren't sure ask somebody that knows.


----------



## Apex Predator

Here is another great site for you guys!  One I refer to alot near the coast.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=jax&gage=evrg1


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Here is a link to a page, on the same site, that is in the OP that I like to use.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/rt

When it opens click on the colored dot at the area you want to check on. You can also change the State, at the top of the page. Also, look for this when that page opens.


----------



## markland

Hey about time to update this sticky with some good apps for guys to use on their cell phones.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Good info. Are there any good apps?

BTW "Gauge" is spelled wrong in yer title.


----------



## Phoda

Refreshing this old sticky and wanted to parrot RamblinWreck's question... Have there been any good apps developed that present the USGS water data?


----------



## Yakman22

Phoda said:


> Refreshing this old sticky and wanted to parrot RamblinWreck's question... Have there been any good apps developed that present the USGS water data?


I use one called River App, i like it pretty good


----------



## timberdawg1985

Phoda said:


> Refreshing this old sticky and wanted to parrot RamblinWreck's question... Have there been any good apps developed that present the USGS water data?


I use an app called River Data.    I have found it to be quite helpful. A landowner that I work with put me onto it.


----------



## fishmonger

I use an app found at Riverflows.net. Free and good for Android.


----------

